# Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Hallo! Ich habe hier jetzt den Alpenföhn Brocken Eco und will ihn auf meinem 1151 Socken einbauen. Da gibt es zum Beispiel eine isolierfolie für die Rückeblatte aber nirgends steht was von der anbrinung? Genauso mit diesen Gummiepuffern? Wo soll das hin? Danke


----------



## Adi1 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Die wirst du wohl nicht brauchen 

Ein Kühler soll kühlen, und nicht isolieren


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Das sollte in der Anleitung stehen, die Folie kommt auf die Backplate und die Gummis kommen zwischen Lüfter und Kühlrippen zur Entkopplung.


----------



## the.hai (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Anleitung lesen: http://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Produkte/Installationsanleitungen/ManualBrockenECOFinal.pdf

die isolations teile werden nur bei AMD gebraucht, du brauchst sie nicht. der gummi gehört an die lüfter, wie schobn über mir berichtet und in SCHRITT 7 erklärt laut anleitung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

Ok danke! Hab mich halt gewundert, da auf dem Lüfter schon solche kleinen Gummipads drauf sind

Aber die backplate liegt jetzt einfach auf dem maiboard, Metall auf Metall? Ist das nicht gefährlich?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Metall auf Metall? Ist das nicht gefährlich?


Ich würde Dir raten, mit dem selber Einbau sofort aufzuhören und jemanden dazu zu nehmen, der weiss was er macht.
Mit einer falschen Montage kannst Du Dir alles kaputt machen, das Mainboard, die CPU und sonstige Bauteil.

Nein, natürlich niemals Metall auf Metall, darum hat die Backplate, also die Rückseitige Verstärkungsplatte, vier kleine
Bereiche mit aufgeklebtem Gummi. Genau die müssen auf der RÜCKSEITE vom Mainboard aufliegen. Die Anleitung
ist absolut eindeutig, wenn man sie versteht. Wenn man sie nicht versteht, lohnt es sich, andere zu fragen. 

Metall auf Metall ist natürlich von CPU zum Kühlerboden notwendig.  Da muss die Schutzfolie ab. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau es Dir hier genau an: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQZh4AEPXV4


----------



## the.hai (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Aber die backplate liegt jetzt einfach auf dem maiboard, Metall auf Metall? Ist das nicht gefährlich?



es liegt doch aber nirgendwo auf pins oder änhnlichem auf. die backplate des kühlers sitzt auf der backplate der cpu....

als ich den brocken montierte dauerte der komplette einbau keine 10min.

so sieht es bei mir aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

So sieht es bei mir auch aus


----------



## the.hai (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> So sieht es bei mir auch aus



und wo ist jetzt das problem? was gefällt dir nich? die backplate liegt nicht auf dem mainboard auf und erst recht nicht auf irgendwelchen pins oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Also muss man nichts mehr auf die backplate kleben? Davon steh Nähmlich nix in der Anleitung. Diese kleinen Gummipads sind für den Lüfter und das andere isolierzeug für amd


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Du musst nur auf die Aussparungen achten. Du siehst zwei Löcher in der Platte, die müssen richtig positioniert sein. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten der Montage, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Alles richtig ist dann, wenn die vier kleinen Gummiplatten der Backplate auf dem  Mainboard aufliegen. Mehr auskleben musst Du nicht.


----------



## the.hai (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Einfach der Anleitung glauben und deutlich lesen 

achte auf die richtige Ausrichtung der Backplate und gut ists.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Ok hab soweit alles montiert, jedoch ist die eine Schraube dermaßen dumm angebracht Nähmlich zwischen den Lamellen und da kommt kein Schraubenzieher von mir dürch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Das kann nicht sein.

=> FOTO


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Schreibe vom Handy, wie kann ich da ein Foto posten ?


----------



## the.hai (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

sicher das alles richtigrum ist?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Du meinst sicherlich diese beiden Schrauben mit Feder, die ganz zum Schluß kommen: 
(Eine ist im Bild dargestellt)
http://media.bestofmicro.com/H/E/456818/gallery/Alpenfoehn-Brocken-Eco-14_w_600.jpg

Wenn der Kühler mittig positioniert ist, solltest Du an beide herankommen. Ich der Kühler verschoben, ist eine der beiden schwer erreichbar. Schau es Dir genau an, ob der Kühlerboden ungefähr mittig auf der CPU sitzt.

Hier im Test ist eine gute Anbauanleitung:
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco - Vergleichstest: Starke & leise CPU Kühler im Single Tower Format


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Ja denke schon wie kann ich ein Bild senden? Die Schrauben die du meinst sind fest. Bei mir ist da in der Mitte noch eine


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

So, wie Du es im ersten Beitrag gemacht hast ???


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Ich sehe die Funktion nicht und die Schraube war auch schon mit an dem CPU Kühler Dran also muss man die anziehen


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Ich habe auf meinem Profiel ein Album erstellt da sieht man deutlich die 3 Schraube dazwischen


----------



## the.hai (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Funktion nicht und die Schraube war auch schon mit an dem CPU Kühler Dran also muss man die anziehen



von welcher schraube sprichst du? die in der mitte der querschiene sitzt? die ist völlig unerheblich.... lies doch einfach mal die anleitung und tu das, was darin beschrieben steht....


Kühler aufsetzen, Querschiene drauf und dann vorne und hinten auf dem jeweiligen Steg verschrauben.


P.S. 4h für ne cpu kühlermontage...neuer rekord?^^


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Er meint die Schrauben vom CPU-Sockel die bei der Backplate durchschaun.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Ja ich meine die Schraube in der Mitte der Querschiene. Die also einfach ignorieren?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Ne nicht die von der backplate. ---) Album auf meinem Profiel


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Funktion nicht und die Schraube war auch schon mit an dem CPU Kühler Dran also muss man die anziehen


Foto gefunden, genau, diese unnötige Schraube auf dem Bügel in der Mitte. Ohne Funktion, vergiss sie... (siehe Pfeil im Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Ich meine die in der Mitte der Querschinene und ich habe Fotos davon auf meinem Profiel. Und ps: Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft dass ich 4 Stunden da rum saß? Ich war allein 2 Stunden weg


----------



## the.hai (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ja ich meine die Schraube in der Mitte der Querschiene. Die also einfach ignorieren?



ja, einfach ignorieren.

und dann sollte es doch jetzt endlich geschafft sein oder? Kühler sitzt fest und wackelt nicht?

bei so vielen fragen bin ich ja mal gespannt ob du die lüfter wenigstens alleine mit den halteklammern befestigt kriegst^^


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Ich mach das das erste mal.. Und es gibt ein Problem. Der Lüfter passt nicht davor, da der RAM im Weg ist


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



the.hai schrieb:


> P.S. 4h für ne cpu kühlermontage...neuer rekord?^^


Scherzkeks,

es ist doch gut, wenn User fragen, BEVOR etwas kaputt ist. Die Anleitung ist arg unübersichtlich, ich habe mit meinem auch fast eine Stunde benötigt mit verstehen, Probemontage ohne WLP, Endmontage etc.
Kam natürlich noch das obligatorische Bier dazu... .   



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ich mach das das erste mal.. Und es gibt  ein Problem. Der Lüfter passt nicht davor, da der RAM im Weg  ist


Setz den Lüfter einfach etwas höher oder bau ihn hinten dran. Das macht von der Kühlleistung keinen Unterschied. Dann natürlich die Blasrichtung beachten, weiterhin nach hinten blasend.

Viel Spaß beim ersten Testlauf. Lüfter am Ausgang "CPU"  angeschlossen? Lüfterkurve im Bios eingestellt? Mehr als 1000 U/min bringt nix mehr, nur Lautstärke


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Danke User!


----------



## the.hai (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ich mach das das erste mal.. Und es gibt ein Problem. Der Lüfter passt nicht davor, da der RAM im Weg ist



 drei möglichkeiten:

ram nach anleitung des boardes in die anderen Slots versetzen oder den lüfter rückseitig oder höher montieren. beides sollte aufgrund der klammern kein problem sein.


P.S. fragen sind ja schön und gut, aber die anleitung ist simpel gestaltet. Ich finde da keinerlei Widerspruch drinne. Helfen tun wir gerne, aber wenn alles in Frage gestellt wird...puhh^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



the.hai schrieb:


> die anleitung ist simpel gestaltet. Ich finde da keinerlei Widerspruch drinne.


Die angesprochene mittlere Schraube ist nicht enthalten in der Anleitung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Ich habe nochmal 2 Bilder in das Album geladen, könnte ich den Lüfter so anbringen? Also ist der auch richtig rum so ?


----------



## the.hai (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die angesprochene mittlere Schraube ist nicht enthalten in der Anleitung.



weil sie keine rolle spielt  sie ist auch auf den Bidern nicht mit abgebildet, also dürfte man von keiner Funktion ausgehen. Egal, lasst uns versuchen, den Kühler heute noch in Betrieb zu bekommen^^



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal 2 Bilder in das Album  geladen, könnte ich den Lüfter so anbringen? Also ist der auch richtig  rum so ?




nein, ahst du nicht.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Hier kann man schön auf jemand der davon keine Ahnung hat rumhaken mh?
edit: Das Ding läuft jetzt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Das Ding läuft jetzt


Sehr schön! Bist Du zufrieden? Ist es kühler und leiser?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

ja, idle temperatu: 22 Grad, aufjedenfall besser als der Boxed Kühler


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

ich empfehle noch dieses Programm zur einfachen Temperaturüberwachung:
Core Temp

Und dann siele im Bios unter den Lüfterkurfen. Weil der Kühlkörper so kurz ist, reicht auch ein zarter Lufthauch, die Lüfter muss nicht großartig hochdrehen. Oberhalb von 800 U/min habe ich keine großartig verbesserte Kühlleistung mehr erlebt.

P.S.: Die beiden neuen versprochenen Bilder sind leider nicht im Album. Aber wenn alles läuft, wird es schon richtig montiert sein.


----------



## the.hai (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> ja, idle temperatu: 22 Grad, aufjedenfall besser als der Boxed Kühler



ja da sollte er meilenweit besser sein 

was haste jetzt von den drei möglichkeiten genommen?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Hab den Kühler einfach über dem Ram montiert, hat auch noch gut funktioniert. Was genau soll ich im Bios einstellen? Und für die Temperatur nehme ich HWmonitor
edit: Hab gerade mal mit Prime95 getestet, unter volllast wird er so ca. 65 grad heiß. Ist das ok?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Hab den Kühler einfach über dem Ram montiert, hat auch noch gut funktioniert. Was genau soll ich im Bios einstellen? Und für die Temperatur nehme ich HWmonitor


- Du meinst sich den Lüfter (Datt is datt Ding, was sich drehen tut.  )
- Die "Lüfterkurve" stellt eine Funktion von Temperatur zu Drehzahl her. Es gibt immer eine Vroeingestellte, aber die ist selten optimal für den aktuellen Lüfter. Die passt sehr gut für den boxed Kühler:
http://images.anandtech.com/doci/7209/MSI%20Z87%20XP%20BIOS%2027%20-%20Hardware%20Monitor.png
- HWMonitor ist natürlich noch besser, Coretemp erlabt aber, weil es die aktuellen IST-Werte in der Taskleiste einblendet ein gute Überwachung, während man spielt, testet, sonst was macht.

Ins Bios solltest Du mit der Taste "F11" kommen, während der Rechner hochfährt, dann in den "Hardware Monitor" und rumspielen ....

Nachtrag: 65°C unter Prime ist PERFEKT! Das werden 55°C bei Spielen, dann hält die CPU 30 Jahre 24/7 Einsatz.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

ok. mal gucken, hab das MSI Z170-A Pro
edit: Im Spiel sehe ich die Taskleiste doch auch nicht? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass man das oben in der Ecke im Spiel sieht?


----------



## the.hai (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

die temps sind in ordnung und die lüftersteuerung kannst du im handbuchnachschlagen. 

MSI Deutschland - Z170-A PRO



> Lüfterdrehzahl steuern Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten zur Steuerung der Lüfterdrehzahl. Sie können unter BIOS >  HARDWARE MONITOR die Drehzahl ändern oder die COMMAND CENTER Anwendung verwenden.
> BIOS > HARDWARE MONITOR COMMAND CENTER Beide Verfahren benutzen einen Graphen, mit dem man die Lüfterdrehzahl im Bezug auf die CPU-Temperatur anpassen kann.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Ja aber welche werte für dieses Kühler?


----------



## the.hai (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ja aber welche werte für dieses Kühler?



so wie es dir gefällt und gut funktioniert. das kommt auf die faktoren drum rum an. ich regel mein system so ein, dass es im idle unhörbar ist und urst unter last wahrzunehmen ist.

sprich deine kurve startet sehr flach und wird erst bei 50°C recht steil. 100% des lüfters würde ich z.B. bei 80°C setzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ja aber welche werte für dieses Kühler?


Wie schon gesagt hilft da nur ausprobieren. Ich stelle es immer nach Gehör ein, denn ich mag es leise ....
Z.B. Lüfterdrehzahl minimal bis 50°C, ab 50°C bis 70°C auf 1000U/min


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Ich hab nochmal ne frage: Ich hab hier noch einen 120mm Lüfter liegen, würde es etwas bringen wenn ich den noch hinten an den Brocken eco befestige? Macht sich der unterschied bemerkbar?


----------



## the.hai (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne frage: Ich hab hier noch einen 120mm Lüfter liegen, würde es etwas bringen wenn ich den noch hinten an den Brocken eco befestige? Macht sich der unterschied bemerkbar?



es steigert die leistung geringfügig. bei deinem system und ohne übertakten würde ich es lassen.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

ok, nochmal ne Frage: Bis 50 grad, sollte ich da die die Leistung des Lüfters nur so auf ca. 10% stellen?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

ist das so gut?


----------



## the.hai (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

schau dir doch eine vorgefertigte kurve an, meist gibt es doch schon mehrere profile. daran orientierst du dich dann. wenn es dir leise genug ist, lass es so.

wichtig ist nur, dass er unter last ordentlich gekühlt wird, den rest kannst du machen, wie du es für gut befindest und es leise für dich ist. da gibt es kein richtig oder falsch.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*

Ist es normal, dass er nicht unter 500rpm geht? Denn leiser als so wird er nicht. Und wo finde ich diese vorgefertigten Kurven?


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass er nicht unter 500rpm geht?



Naja, eine Mindestdrehzahl braucht jeder Lüfter


----------

